# Need advice on replacing impeller bearing.



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I have my 1971 Toro 31832 8/32 torn apart to replace the impeller shaft bearing. I unbolted the sideplates to allow to allow the auger/impeller shaft to float. My problem is, I can't get the bearing off the shaft. I have heated it and tried to drive the shaft towards the front of the snowblower in an effort to move the shaft through the bearing, to no avail.
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

POST PICS are u taking out the bearing by the pulley?????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you talking about part number 10 ??
.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to have to split the machine in half. take off the side panels. scraper bar, augers. then you will have to pull the auger pulley off with a puller. undo the set screw that holds the bearing to the shaft. take the shaft assm out. undo the carriage bolts that hold the bearing assm in. let me know if you need more help


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE SET SCREW is holding IT IN.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

When that is all done take 400 grit sand paper and clean up the shafts nice and pretty.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Yep, I'm trying to replace #10. I have already split the machine in half. took off the side panels. scraper bar, augers. pulled the auger pulley off. The bearing on my machine is held onto the shaft with an eccentric collar (the replacement bearing has set screws) the shaft. I undid the carriage bolts that hold the bearing assembly in but I cannot get the shaft out of the bearing. I have tried heating the bearing, to no avail, Does anyone have any tricks up their sleeve?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there should be a set screw on the one to.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Can you post any pictures of it ??


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> there should be a set screw on the one to.


Nope, I just looked again, no set screw.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Parts 12 and 13, the collar and it's set screw are likely what Powershift is talking about. Have you loosened up the set screw and removed the collar yet ??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you think a puller would help ?? If it's the bearings inner race is seized to the shaft maybe some force from a puller will get it off ??
You can get a loaner puller from most auto parts stores so you wouldn't need to buy one if you don't have one.
.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And if all else fails, you can either use a torch to cut it off or a high speed grinder with a cut off wheel. Even an electric drill with a cut off wheel would work just takes a bit longer.
.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

This is the type bearing that is on the shaft, it's probably not the original.
It uses a ring that you slip over the bearing and turn until it locks on the shaft, then you tighten the set screw.










The new Toro bearing is more conventional with 2 set screws that tighten directly onto the shaft.
Like this:











I can't get a puller around the bearing and it's still sitting down in the three holed sheetmetal flange, making it hard to cut with a wheel.I have heated the bearing with a torch while pounding on the shaft with a brass hammer with no luck. I will try grinding tomorrow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you might have to take the gear box apart to slip it through. that first bearing in the pic has a threaded screw. with no head. maybe kissafrog can put a arrow on that I have no idea how to do that one. that screw might have to be drilled out. or you could cut the flanges. but then u will have to get new ones.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have the assembly out it might be possible to have someone with a press get something under the bearing for a support and push the shaft through it.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in the process of making a puller to bolt in where the flange bolts are with a 1/2 threaded rod to push the shaft out of the bearing. I'll keep you informed on my progress.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I ended up making a puller that bolted to the same 3 bolts that held the impeller bearing in and literally pressed the shaft out of the bearing. It was not easy, I would put tension on the puller then heat up the bearing and wait for it to "pop" and I would get another 1/4 turn on the puller. It was like that all the way off. 
Here are a couple of pictures of the puller.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JerryD said:


> I ended up making a puller that bolted to the same 3 bolts that held the impeller bearing in and literally pressed the shaft out of the bearing. It was not easy, I would put tension on the puller then heat up the bearing and wait for it to "pop" and I would get another 1/4 turn on the puller. It was like that all the way off.
> Here are a couple of pictures of the puller.


NICE JOB ON the puller there JERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

POST some PIC'S OF THE IMPELLER SHAFT. I want to see that to.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice work on the custom puller


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> POST some PIC'S OF THE IMPELLER SHAFT. I want to see that to.


Do you seriously want to see the impeller shaft? I can post some pics?


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I have determined that the stamped steel bearing mounting rings are probably no good. The bearing floats loosely in the bearing mounts when the mounting rings are tightly bolted together. My local Toro dealer wants $17.00 each plus shipping, I found them at the local bearing supplier for $1.73 a piece.. 
Still waiting for a new/used impeller so I reassemble the machine. 

What paint is recommended to touch up the inside of the impeller compartment? I have a large area where the impeller wore the paint off.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

JerryD said:


> What paint is recommended to touch up the inside of the impeller compartment? I have a large area where the impeller wore the paint off.


Por-15 is very durable, but it doesn't come in a toro red, or any shade of red actually.
Rustoleum mixed with some enamel hardener works well.
I first heard about it at the neighboring mytractorforum.com site.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> POST some PIC'S OF THE IMPELLER SHAFT. I want to see that to.


Maybe if you didn't yell at people they would


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

JerryD said:


> I have determined that the stamped steel bearing mounting rings are probably no good. The bearing floats loosely in the bearing mounts when the mounting rings are tightly bolted together. My local Toro dealer wants $17.00 each plus shipping, I found them at the local bearing supplier for $1.73 a piece..
> Still waiting for a new/used impeller so I reassemble the machine.
> 
> What paint is recommended to touch up the inside of the impeller compartment? I have a large area where the impeller wore the paint off.


Rustoleum 2X in Apple Red is a pretty close match.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JerryD said:


> Do you seriously want to see the impeller shaft? I can post some pics?


 YES I want to see the shaft. por-15 makes a dark red paint that will look like the new stuff that is out there. it is called hardnose paint made by por-15. did you get the impeller from that dude????????


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YES I want to see the shaft. por-15 makes a dark red paint that will look like the new stuff that is out there. it is called hardnose paint made by por-15. did you get the impeller from that dude????????


He was supposed to ship the impeller today. I will get that picture for you. Thanks for hooking me up with your used parts guy.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JerryD said:


> He was supposed to ship the impeller today. I will get that picture for you. Thanks for hooking me up with your used parts guy.


 I trust the hit you took was acceptable then?????


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I trust the hit you took was acceptable then?????


I will let you know when I get it in my hot little hands. I would post the pics of the impeller shaft but i can't figure out how to add pics to my album. I did it before but can't figure it out this time.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JerryD said:


> I will let you know when I get it in my hot little hands. I would post the pics of the impeller shaft but i can't figure out how to add pics to my album. I did it before but can't figure it out this time.


 you will have to use the attachment thingy at the top of this thing it is the paper clip icon to upload those Pic's your album is full if you can not do it there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can also just "attach" a photo from your computer.

If you are on the full reply screen or "go advanced", under the box to type your reply will be an option for "attach files" and in that "Manage Attachments". Under the manage attachments you can open it up and search for the photo in whatever file or folder you have it downloaded to on your computer.
You don't need to have a second party hosting site.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You can also just "attach" a photo from your computer.
> 
> If you are on the full reply screen or "go advanced", under the box to type your reply will be an option for "attach files" and in that "Manage Attachments". Under the manage attachments you can open it up and search for the photo in whatever file or folder you have it downloaded to on your computer.
> You don't need to have a second party hosting site.


 YEAH that to.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Hopefully the pictures of the impeller shaft will show up when I click submit.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JerryD said:


> Hopefully the pictures of the impeller shaft will show up when I click submit.


 from the looks of it. it was rusted on there nice and tight. make sure to shine them shafts up nice and pretty there. then anti-sneeze the snot out of it!!!!!!!! like I have said a million times before on this form TORO does not use BLOODY SHEER PINS. use grade 5 or stainless steel which is the same as grade 5.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Actually, the impeller came off pretty easily. Getting the shaft out of the impeller bearing was a real bear!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks like whoever was in there before you took the time to use the silver anti-seize on the impeller but didn't think to do it to the bearing race/shaft surface !!


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

You can be sure the anti seize will be flowing freely during reassembly. I have the inside of the impeller housing repainted and the new bearing loosely bolted in, utilizing the new stamped steel flanges I picked up.I'm just waiting for the new (used) impeller to come in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Jerry, somehow you have me picturing the Golden Corral chocolate fountain but filled with anti-seize and you dipping all your parts 
.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Jerry, somehow you have me picturing the Golden Corral chocolate fountain but filled with anti-seize and you dipping all your parts
> .


Your spot on!


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I finally got the new belts installed tonight and fired up the machine. I am seriously impressed at how quiet and smooth it runs with all the new parts. I should have a lot less issues with bolts loosening up.
The next step is to put a charging system on the engine so I can have lights to see where the edge of the driveway is.
Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like it's a job well done and now you have a smooth and reliable machine. 
Now you're on to lighting !!


----------

